# Fish Tau player here!



## Shas'Ui

I know it's best to build my own list, but I need a little help to get started. I'm not really sure what to start with. I'm looking at making a "bringing the hurt" kinda army. as powerful in the shooting phase as possible, maybe willing to sacrifice in other areas, if it's smart to do so. 

looking at 3ish squads of 12 Fire Warriors with Pulse Rifles

3-4 Broadsides 

3 hammerheads?

I really have no idea what I'm talking about...heh :/


----------



## Insanity

Well do you want to build an army with the models you already have? If so we will need a list. Or do you want us to make an army for you and then you will buy those models? If so, how many points?


----------



## Shas'Ui

I don't have any models yet, I'm looking to start at 1000, that seems to be a common point set.

I can just not be lazy and sit down tonight and start writing things down and see what I come up with. I just know I don't want Kroot or Etherals. as PEW PEW as I can get it.


----------



## Insanity

Well I don't have time at the moment to build a proper list with war gear options etc. but I will give you a starting point that you can build off of.

HQ - Shas'el

Elite - 4 - 6 Crisis suits.

Troops - 2 squads of 10 -12 fire warriors

Fast Attack - 5/6 Pathfinders

Heavy Support - Hammerhead Gunship or a couple of broadsides.

Add in some wargear and a devilfish or 2 and I'm sure you can get a good 1000pt list.


----------

